# Melbourne Model Engineering Exhibition



## Swifty (May 17, 2014)

I was notified of the following by Ruzzie, another member.


2014 Model Engineering Exhibition 

4 - 5 October
12th Melbourne Model Engineering Exhibition
Engineering Hall, Monash University, Wellington Road, Clayton.

Saturday 4 October 9.00am - 5.00pm
Sunday 5 October 9.00am - 4.00pm

The 12th biennial exhibition by local clubs with exhibits featuring model steam and IC engines, hot air engines, trains, clocks, machine tools, boats and planes. Also trade stalls selling model engineering supplies and materials. One of the largest, if not the largest, model engineering exhibitions in Australia.

Organised by the Melbourne Society of Model & Experimental Engineers (Inc) More details at www.msmee.org.au or phone (after hours) 03 9528 4878

Paul.


----------



## Swifty (May 17, 2014)

Gus, you better pack your bags and buy a plane ticket, I'm sure that your daughter and grandchildren would like a visit, and I would like to meet you and spend some time at the show with you.

Paul.


----------



## AussieJimG (May 18, 2014)

I will be there. Perhaps we should have an HMEM/MEM table. It worked well at Cabin Fever: http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php?topic=3481.0

What do you think?

Jim


----------



## Swifty (May 18, 2014)

Don't know if I'm quite up to that stage yet Jim, but I can certainly throw a few models in the car for a private show and tell.

Paul.


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2014)

I'll be there for the 2 days, be good to put a face to the "locals" on here.
Book the flights & accommodation next week.

Regards, Andrew


----------



## gus (May 18, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Gus, you better pack your bags and buy a plane ticket, I'm sure that your daughter and grandchildren would like a visit, and I would like to meet you and spend some time at the show with you.
> 
> Paul.



OK Paul. Will budget for this trip. Will buy Paul and Aussie Jim dinner in Bendigo. 
See you. Would be great to meet the maestro. Calender Highlited.


----------



## hi speed scrap (May 18, 2014)

Perhaps a HMEM name tag , a nice little cnc project.

Dave.


----------



## AussieJimG (May 18, 2014)

gus said:


> OK Paul. Will budget for this trip. Will buy Paul and Aussie Jim dinner in Bendigo.
> See you. Would be great to meet the maestro. Calender Highlited.



It's Melbourne Gus, I got it wrong the first time.:hDe:

Jim


----------



## lennardhme (May 18, 2014)

yep, one not to be missed - pity its every 2 years.

Lennard


----------



## gus (May 18, 2014)

AussieJimG said:


> It's Melbourne Gus, I got it wrong the first time.:hDe:
> 
> Jim



Oh Dear,

Gus goofed again. 
Will most likely stay nearby Victoria Market.Good food and good coffee and good cheese too. There is a very good Chinese restaurant a block away. 
The ''Vlado'' used to serve very good steak is about dead. All the local chefs are gone. The new cooks are not up to mark grilling steak. My 'Medium' was over done and my wife's was badly done.
Plan to drop by Paul's residence as promised ages ago to talk engines.
See you.


----------



## rodw (May 20, 2014)

gus said:


> OK Paul. Will budget for this trip. Will buy Paul and Aussie Jim dinner in Bendigo.
> See you. Would be great to meet the maestro. Calender Highlited.



Hmm, almost enough to make me venture interstate to meet the Happy Fisherman!


----------



## AussieJimG (May 20, 2014)

rodw said:


> Hmm, almost enough to make me venture interstate to meet the Happy Fisherman!



Just do it Rod, and bring John Chappell with you.

Jim


----------



## AussieJimG (May 21, 2014)

I have sent off an entry form so we will see what happens.

Can anybody recommend accomodation?

Jim


----------



## lennardhme (May 21, 2014)

Jim, accomodation in this area is at a premium due to Uni students. I could look around the area & find a motel etc.for you all & enquire as to room availability for that date so you can all stay together, but booking would be up the individuals, or I could just publish a list of convenient acc. places in the vicinity. The venue is at the Uni & is well signposted. 
lennard


----------



## gus (May 21, 2014)

rodw said:


> Hmm, almost enough to make me venture interstate to meet the Happy Fisherman!




Rod is included for dinner.


----------



## ruzzie (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi 
I just read this via https://www.facebook.com/pages/Aust...Magazine/262194183838462?hc_location=timeline

We have just been informed that the 12th Annual Model Engineering Exhibition scheduled for 4 to 5 October at the Monash University Engineering Hall has been cancelled for this year. Circumstances beyond their control, largely led by construction work in the hall vicinity has prompted the cancellation.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for that ruzzie, it's a bummer though, I was looking forward to it. 

Gus, did you end up booking flights to Melbourne, you can still visit your family though, then we can hit the machinery showroom. I was looking forward to meeting you and showing you my workshop.

Paul.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jul 10, 2014)

What a pity. But if they re-schedule it, I might be able to go. I have been diagnosed with a condition requiring surgery and I thought I would have to miss it anyway. So maybe for me it is bad news and good news.

I would still like to meet up with you blokes.

Jim


----------



## gus (Jul 10, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Thanks for that ruzzie, it's a bummer though, I was looking forward to it.
> 
> Gus, did you end up booking flights to Melbourne, you can still visit your family though, then we can hit the machinery showroom. I was looking forward to meeting you and showing you my workshop.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

Been procrastinating and ticket not done.Was about to shop for tickets today.
Thanks for the timely notification. Please keep me updated on the Bendigo Show.

Now that World Cup is over by next coming Monday,hopefully the market gets hot enough for Gus to make money for the H&B and Mount Martha trip.
Will need extra luggage and $$$$ to survive H&B. I am on their mail list.

*Yarn Spinning*
As a 7/8/9 year old,I hate English and Arithmetic Lessons and today Gus can't live,work and survive w/o it. Was very good at dismantling everything in the house and can't put it back together. Mum and Dad got very mad with Gus.
Ten years later,it was Gus who repaired everything at home. 

Have to put a stop. Too many people bring their kitchen knives to resharpen.

The RT should ''crankable'' today.

Take care.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Gus, I think you mean H & F, they have a mail order special on a lot of items at the moment, 25% off. Very tempting to but something.

Paul.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jul 13, 2014)

Well folks, the Exhibition has been cancelled for this year. The following is the message I received from the organiser:

Hi Jim

As the grape vine says we have unfortunately had to cancel the exhibition this year. 
We were recently informed that there will be considerable disruption to our exhibition venue at Monash University, Clayton, in October due to building works. The disruption extends to parking and vehicular access. We have tried to find an unbooked alternative location, but total hire costs made this an unviable alternative. 
At the last meeting of the organising committee for the 2014 MSMEE Model Engineering Exhibition it was reluctantly decided that no exhibition will be held this year. After some 22 years of exhibition management we are dismayed at this outcome.
We appreciate that there was some interest in an exhibition  but the reality is that it is not practicable for our exhibition to be held this year. However our wish is that we will hold another one in two years&#8217; time.
Regards
John


----------



## gus (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi John,

No worry. Been procrastinating on the ticket/hotel booking. Tickets not bought.
Looking forward for next show. How about Bendigo Show??


----------

